# Cutting belly fat



## graceinc (Apr 13, 2017)

I need to cut my belly fat, need to know any specific exercises which i can do easily at home and any diet which i should be following for  the purpose.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey what's your weight and height? 

I might inform you about a few techniques that I used When I was above 100KGs. 

But for that I need to know your current status.


----------



## Sully (Apr 13, 2017)

There are no specific exercises for spot fat reduction. This idea is one of the oldest, most exploited myths in the fitness industry. The accumulation of belly fat is almost entirely regulated by genetics. Some people are programmed to put it on in their belly first and fastest. The first place it goes on will be the last place it comes off. For males it's usually our stomach, for women it's typically in their breasts. 

There are 3 steps you can take to improve your waist, though. 

1. Diet and cardio. Getting lean overall will make your waist smaller, eventually. It's sort of a "no shit, asshole" statement, but it bares repeating. Especially if you can get down to single digit body fat and reverse diet your way back up into the teens. Putting on body fat slower rather than in a short period of time tends to cause a more even distribution of adipose tissue in the body. 

2. Waist training. A lot of guys are sensitive about this concept, as waist training is still seen as a feminine endeavor. But nonetheless, waist training works. Squeams and similar waist belts use compression to shorten the transverse abdominal muscles which, over time, leads to a reduced circumference around the waist. Getting over the stigma attached to wearing a waist training device for a man would probably benefit bodybuilding as a whole. The bloated, huge gut look in bodybuilding is only making everyone that's associated with the industry look ridiculous. 

3. Anavar- I'm actually a little loathe to include this one because it's still slightly controversial, and I don't want to be the guy that always suggests more drugs as the first solution. There have been one or 2 studies, in humans I might add, that have shown Anavar to have the ability to target and burn stomach fat. The jury is still out somewhat, but I feel that it is worth considering for those that want to focus on their midsection, especially since Anavar is commonly used during cutting cycles anyway. The fact is, if you're going to be using gear during a cutting cycle, Anavar should probably be the AAS of choice.


----------



## custom creation (Apr 13, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> There are no specific exercises for spot fat reduction. This idea is one of the oldest, most exploited myths in the fitness industry. The accumulation of belly fat is almost entirely regulated by genetics. Some people are programmed to put it on in their belly first and fastest. The first place it goes on will be the last place it comes off. For males it's usually our stomach, for women it's typically in their breasts.
> 
> There are 3 steps you can take to improve your waist, though.
> 
> ...




Ok Sully,
  I'm gonna chime in here. I totally agree with the anavar statement. At 100 mg a day for 6 weeks it has taken the love handles right down where I wanted them.

Bear


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 15, 2017)

Interesting on the anavar statements. 

Have you noticed it effecting your sex drive and possibly lowering it whilst on the anavar?


----------



## srd1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gonna have to do the anavar thing.....believe it or not it's prob the only thing I've never used lol


----------



## Sully (Apr 15, 2017)

Marky boy said:


> Interesting on the anavar statements.
> 
> Have you noticed it effecting your sex drive and possibly lowering it whilst on the anavar?



Never. Although, it's worth noting that I always run Tren and Var together with a very low amount of Test (<150mg/wk). It would seem like an odd thing, for Anavar to have a negative effect on someone's sex drive. That's not something I remember ever being talked about before.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 15, 2017)

Diet, cardio and Clen work for me.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 15, 2017)

Clen and anavar or ephedrine and anavar. Sully and and sandpig have good advice. 

Sandpig, whats up man, you have been MIA.


----------



## 6iron (Apr 18, 2017)

Tren and Var for me.

 I've never tried it but the 2iu of slin every 3 hours to reach ketosis? Anyone tried that one?


----------



## bbuck (Apr 22, 2017)

Mostly it is about calories in verses calories out. And the best diet is the one the person is willing to stick to.


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 22, 2017)

I would imagine the best exercise to lose body fat would be running on a treadmill. There is a whole lot more to help with losing fat but you only asked for an exercise.


----------



## psych (Apr 25, 2017)

Jump rope or swim. Did that for rugby. Great muscle and fat burning combo, if your diets right.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys I have reduced my belly fat only by doing crunches for lower abs. Plus running. 5 km daily.


----------



## grizz (Apr 26, 2017)

Dropping wheat is my go to for getting my gut down. I generally lose 3-4 inches in a month. Wheat bloats me like nothing else. For fat reduction in general, training strongman events and clen do a pretty good job for me.


----------



## graceinc (Apr 26, 2017)

BenTheBuilder10 said:


> Hey what's your weight and height?
> 
> I might inform you about a few techniques that I used When I was above 100KGs.
> 
> But for that I need to know your current status.




Would love know what you got. 
FYI
I am 24 and 5'8


----------



## graceinc (Apr 26, 2017)

*I don't know it*



psych said:


> Jump rope or swim. Did that for rugby. Great muscle and fat burning combo, if your diets right.



Somewhat feeling ashamed but i don't know how to jump rope. I have tried various times but each time i fail.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey Grace, I personally do not like recommending compounds to females unless it is necessary. With that said, a popular thing here in San Diego is cool sculpting. You can also do it at home with ice packs and if done properly will show results in about 4 weeks. I will be trying it on myself and logging just for the hell of it, but give it a shot.


----------



## bam2874 (May 1, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> There are no specific exercises for spot fat reduction. This idea is one of the oldest, most exploited myths in the fitness industry. The accumulation of belly fat is almost entirely regulated by genetics. Some people are programmed to put it on in their belly first and fastest. The first place it goes on will be the last place it comes off. For males it's usually our stomach, for women it's typically in their breasts.
> 
> There are 3 steps you can take to improve your waist, though.
> 
> ...



Curious but do you have any experience with waist training?  Always thought it was just bs and never bothered reading up on it.


----------



## bam2874 (May 1, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Hey Grace, I personally do not like recommending compounds to females unless it is necessary. With that said, a popular thing here in San Diego is cool sculpting. You can also do it at home with ice packs and if done properly will show results in about 4 weeks. I will be trying it on myself and logging just for the hell of it, but give it a shot.



Interested in seeing what results you get from it.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 1, 2017)

My personal opinion of waist training is that it is just a girdle. I do not know if it really causes organs to be moved around or if it somehow tells your body to burn the fat off in that area. I can see the theory about hiw it could possibly reshape your body, but that comes from feet and head bounding and neck stretching at a young age. I would love to see clinical trials with some scientific proof from an accredited institute.


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> My personal opinion of waist training is that it is just a girdle. I do not know if it really causes organs to be moved around or if it somehow tells your body to burn the fat off in that area. I can see the theory about hiw it could possibly reshape your body, but that comes from feet and head bounding and neck stretching at a young age. I would love to see clinical trials with some scientific proof from an accredited institute.



There are different degrees of waist training. Some are far more extreme than others, but they're all variations on the same basic procedure. 

You can actually see a very mild form of waist training being practiced every single day. Ever see a chick wearing jeans that are way too tight in the waist, and she's got a muffin top popping out? Guess what that is. It's waist training. If she does it consistently enough for long enough, it causes her body to grow that way. Her fat deposits will all occur above the waist line of her jeans because that's where her clothing allows it to happen the easiest. 

Lycan, you're absolutely right. The basic premise of waist training for fitness types is using a variation of a girdle to change your body shape. What you're doing is  putting some tension around the midsection in order to shorten the Transverse Abdominis muscle. The Transverse Abdominis is also called the "corset muscle". By applying constant pressure around the circumference of the waist, one relieves the tension on the TA muscles and allows them to become shorter circumferentially. This contributes to a smaller, tighter waist line. Here's a little Wikipedia reading on the function of the TA muscles: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transverse_abdominal_muscle

We're not going to extremes and trying to move our organs around, although when you see women with a 20" waist and 36" hips, that's exactly what's happening. The problem with going that small is that is actually causes atrophy of the abdominal muscles to the point that these women actually require the corset or waist training device to be on for almost the entire day in order to have any core support. Anything can be taken too far. No one is suggesting that you go that far, quite the opposite actually. 

Coincidentally, abdominal vacuum exercises are another great way to achieve a smaller, tighter waist line. I'll go as far as to say that if bodybuilding competitions still included waist vacuums as a standard pose we wouldn't have the current state of bloated distended guts that you commonly see on stages at the highest level. 

So if anyone wants a prescription for a tight waist, it's cardio, Tren, Anavar, low Test, core work including vacuum poses, and a Squeam. Good genetics also helps. Good luck.


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2017)

bam2874 said:


> Curious but do you have any experience with waist training?  Always thought it was just bs and never bothered reading up on it.



Ok, lets be honest here. Does my answer to your question really matter? Whether I say yes or no, does either answer make me more or less credible? At the end of the day I'm just some random dude on an internet site that's hiding behind an anonymous screen name, right? Don't take anything I say as an absolute. Come to a conclusion for yourself based on a preponderance of evidence, not just on what I say. Go other places and do some reading, watch videos on YouTube, or even go out and buy a waist trainer and try it for yourself. They cost like $30. I've paid more than that for a vial of Test. Even if it doesn't work, are you really out enough money to be upset about it?

Oh, and here's a quick tip that I forgot to mention, that should go without saying. Waist training works best when you're LEAN. If you're 25% body fat, it's not going to make your love handles disappear. Ideally, you need to be 15% or lower before you're going to notice any real difference. Basically, you're not going to see much benefit to waist training unless you can see your abs.


----------



## BigBob (May 2, 2017)

Vacuum poses really are best. It can reverse distention. I have a neoprene belt and that also helps with proper posture. I can't slouch when sitting. The only trouble is causes sweating and heat. I can not wear it for more than a few hours. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (May 2, 2017)

BigBob said:


> Vacuum poses really are best. It can reverse distention. I have a neoprene belt and that also helps with proper posture. I can't slouch when sitting. The only trouble is causes sweating and heat. I can not wear it for more than a few hours



Guess what that extra heat and sweating is doing?


----------



## BigBob (May 2, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Guess what that extra heat and sweating is doing?


That's what I was hoping![emoji6] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernjuice (May 4, 2017)

Diet and cardio....again you can damn near bulk or cut on ANY steroid. Burn more than you need....that's the answer. Someone earlier posted you can't spot reduce....that person is about spot on. Diet Diet Diet


----------



## custom creation (May 4, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Never. Although, it's worth noting that I always run Tren and Var together with a very low amount of Test (<150mg/wk). It would seem like an odd thing, for Anavar to have a negative effect on someone's sex drive. That's not something I remember ever being talked about before.


I have never noticed it lowering my sex drive. With anavar and a thermo blend, cutting belly fat is pretty easy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (May 10, 2017)

psych said:


> Jump rope or swim. Did that for rugby. Great muscle and fat burning combo, if your diets right.




Nice one there. I'd have said the same. This is totally effective. Plus some low ab's crunches!


----------



## psych (May 10, 2017)

I just read this whole fuckin thing on waist traing just to get to a post with some one agreeing with me......GOD DAMN IT! lol 
But for real, just jump rope.  People want conditioning jump rope between heavy sets. Just an easypace.....you will fuckin die at the end LOL.  Its just muscles you never use in a sequence over and over again.  And i really feel it helps with forearm develop ment.  Cause you BBers got some lil shit forearms


----------



## Sully (May 10, 2017)

psych said:


> I just read this whole fuckin thing on waist traing just to get to a post with some one agreeing with me......GOD DAMN IT! lol
> But for real, just jump rope.  People want conditioning jump rope between heavy sets. Just an easypace.....you will fuckin die at the end LOL.  Its just muscles you never use in a sequence over and over again.  And i really feel it helps with forearm develop ment.  Cause you BBers got some lil shit forearms



I never thought about jumping rope for forearm development. Good thinking.


----------



## Sully (May 10, 2017)

psych said:


> I just read this whole fuckin thing on waist traing just to get to a post with some one agreeing with me......GOD DAMN IT! lol
> But for real, just jump rope.  People want conditioning jump rope between heavy sets. Just an easypace.....you will fuckin die at the end LOL.  Its just muscles you never use in a sequence over and over again.  And i really feel it helps with forearm develop ment.  Cause you BBers got some lil shit forearms



And why would a fat powerlifter care about waist training, anyway?


----------



## graceinc (May 17, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> And why would a fat powerlifter care about waist training, anyway?



I can't even skip rope


----------



## lycan Venom (May 17, 2017)

Lol i just jump uo and down kind of between sets pretending im jump ropping. Just something i started dkimg when I was 16 in highschool gym and continued to do. Figuered it kept the heart rate up and helped eith adrenaline lol. Never thought about it u til right now.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (May 29, 2017)

Grace, running, skipping rope, swimming and a little bit of cardio is what you need. You'll cut your bellyfats in weeks, just do the proper diet. How'd you say your relationship is with wheat or rice? Or potatoes?


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

graceinc said:


> Somewhat feeling ashamed but i don't know how to jump rope. I have tried various times but each time i fail.



Yeah it takes practice. Dedicate 30 mins each day for this workout.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

It took me 15 days when I first started skipping. Initially I was thinking what a jack of exercise it is, but it helped me improve my stamina, agility and sharpen my responsiveness


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

incredibly helpful!


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

bam2874 said:


> Interested in seeing what results you get from it.



Indeed man indeed


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

I see a lot more waist training going on now. Especially with the compression waist trainers with some topical fat burner like yohimbine.


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 23, 2017)

I can cut my waist down to nothing just off diet. I have a fairly small waist at 57.


----------

